# The (British) Club in Abu Dhabi



## mv5869

I'm moving to Abu Dhabi in January to start my new job. I've never worked in UAE before and don't know anyone so I want to meet people.

Is the British Club worth joining? Is anyone here a member?

I went to it about 10 years ago when I was visiting a friend and I liked it, so I'm thinking of joining when I get to Abu Dhabi. What do you think?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Overpriced, over rated. But thats just me.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Depending on where you live - it can be a bit out the way.
We have not joined but have been many times as a guest of friends who are members - no desire to join, it's all a bit old fashioned for us!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

a few ex colleagues swear by it !


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

Where is it located actually, i knew the one near Abu Dhabi Mall but it's closed 2 years ago i guess.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
On the right just before the bridge linking Abu Dhabi island with Saadiyat island - just after the old customs building (opposite the port)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

ohhh its bit far, i used to live in the city when the first time i saw that club but never been inside and then later on i got to know it closed. I now shifted to Musaffah, even more far.


----------



## mv5869

OK. Thanks. I'll have to go down and have a look before deciding. 

Old and and a bit dated doesn't sound too bad to me. I'm really looking for a place to go and read by the pool, meet a few new people to chat with, have a beer at the bar... 

Also I thought it would be nice for my wife. She's a beach lover and I thought it would be good for her to have a place to go while I'm at work. First few months she'll be busy sorting out a flat, furniture etc and she'll be jobhunting too, but while she's waiting for interviews she needs somewhere to relax.


----------



## Racing_Goats

mv5869 said:


> OK. Thanks. I'll have to go down and have a look before deciding.
> 
> Old and and a bit dated doesn't sound too bad to me. I'm really looking for a place to go and read by the pool, meet a few new people to chat with, have a beer at the bar...
> 
> Also I thought it would be nice for my wife. She's a beach lover and I thought it would be good for her to have a place to go while I'm at work. First few months she'll be busy sorting out a flat, furniture etc and she'll be jobhunting too, but while she's waiting for interviews she needs somewhere to relax.


We like it and it should be a good choice in terms of what you've said you're looking for - after the membership fees are paid the food, drink and any activities are fairly cheap compared to elsewhere.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Racing_Goats said:


> .....after the membership fees are paid the food, drink and any activities are fairly cheap compared to elsewhere.


Agreed but unless you plan on using it heavily its like joining a gym - work out how much you end up paying per visit given you wont do much for 3-4 months of the year and its not worth it for us.

I'd rather go to different places than an inland waterway beach, next to a port, with a large road on the other side. Its like joining a beach club in London Docklands


----------



## Racing_Goats

There's 5 of us so the relative cost vs regular hotel pools and beaches is reasonable and the food and drink savings are multiplied. For a single person or couple you may be right, but a safe environment for kids to play and have some freedom to roam with their peers is unusual here too.


----------



## AlexDhabi

The (British) Club has not moved location since I have been in UAE (1999) and I think you must be confusing it with another club! Perhaps the Tourist Club (long gone) which used to be next to Le Meridien... or Marina Club the other side of Le Meridien and beside Abu Dhabi Mall. 
Some people in Abu Dhabi really like The Club and of course you don't have to be British to be a member. It has good sports facilities, reasonably priced food and very cheap drinks. I have visited about 5 times as a guest and can honestly say it is not my scene at all.


----------



## AlexM1985

I'd like to give it a go too.

Is anyone here a guest and wants to invite me as a guest to join them for a pint one evening, so I can see if I'd like it?


----------

